# Fin type?



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what fin type this betta is? He's one of my 4 month old fry that's been living with my friend. His dad was a CT but I've got no idea what fin type his mother is. To me he looks like a Spade or delta tail with some crowntailing (you can't see the crowntailing in the pic but it's there.) I will endevour to take some better pics of him sometime soon. But if anyone has any idea what fin type he is please feel free to air your opinion. Thanks


----------



## Crayola105 (Mar 3, 2007)

The only guess I got is......You have created the Semi-CT!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

lol. He kinda is a semi-ct isnt he.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Crayola105 said:


> The only guess I got is......You have created the Semi-CT!


Are you serious??????
Its a weak delta with a bit of crowning. crowning does not make a crowntail alone. Many fin shapes can have crowning.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I had a feeling his mother was a Delta, just something about her caudal fin didn't scream veil tail to me. So looks like I'm going to have 2 spawns of crown deltas on my hands as she is the mother of both and both had a CT father. I'm cleaning out my spawning tank that I was holding some rather aggressive serpae tetras in for a friend and planning to spawn a pair of CT's. I've got 2 males and 2 females to chose from so 4 possible combinations. I might take some pics a little later and start a thread to get all of your opinions as to which pairs to spawn.


Thanks for the input Damon, I would like RC to comment also but he doesn't seem to be hanging around on this forum any more.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

looks delta to me


----------



## Crayola105 (Mar 3, 2007)

Damon said:


> Are you serious??????
> Its a weak delta with a bit of crowning. crowning does not make a crowntail alone. Many fin shapes can have crowning.


I know not much about betta fins.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Here is a better picture of him that I managed to take today when I went to visit my friend and attached is also a picture of one of his brother/sisters that I still have here! See the size difference?!?! I don't know what she is doing different to me other than having him in a 5ga community tank but I've placed one of my fry into my 10ga community tank and am going to leave it there and see if it grows faster. He looks very much like a delta to me with some crowns at the edges and on his dorsal fin. All of my fry have that same Delta caudal fins shape.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a delta "type" tail.


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Delta, for sure.


----------

